# iPad



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

iPad??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> iPad??


That's what S. Jobs said ............ and he should know.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just awseom


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Keep your pants on MacDoc. lol


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Truly awful name.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Truly awful name.


Thats what I was thinking. I haven't seen specs yet though.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Meh. It's just a big iPod touch. No iWork '10? 

Price point?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

He is just talking pretty stuff before getting to what matters. Come on Steve pick up the pace.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

i call $400


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Disappointing thus far. All I see is a iTouch or iPhone that was flattened out by a rolling pin.

Based on the live blogs, all the tech and apps are the same as my iPhone. I really don't need a larger iPhone...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

gastonbuffet said:


> i call $400


No way. You can't get an iPhone for that much


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

ok, recall......$500.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Bah, not even widescreen! Heck, can you even buy a monitor(display) these days that isn't wide screen????


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Here we go with the details, about time.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

"Let's go back to the hardware." .5 inches thin, 1.5 pounds -- 9.7 inch IPS display
"It's powered by our own silicon. The 1GHz Apple A4 chip. It screams."
Available in 16GB, 32, 64...

That’s ten hours of VIDEO. And 1 month of standby charge.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Post the specs when you get them, my feed is going down.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Recent orgasms aside, this is a bore.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Exactly what I expected and was looking for decent storage too 64 gig flash- 1 GHz
1o hour battery


10:29AM "It's powered by our own silicon. The 1GHz Apple A4 chip. It screams."

makes sense everyone trsting was gaming with them


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Can run all iPhone apps unmodified out of the box.

It has 802.11n, Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR. 30-pin connector, speaker, microphone, accelerometer and compass.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ozweego said:


> Bah, not even widescreen! Heck, can you even buy a monitor(display) these days that isn't wide screen????


????

It turns on it side, were you watching? Let em see you take your monitor and do that.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Slip into any backpack - 1.5 lb and BT headset for phone, 10 hour battery and virtual keyboard = heaven for me.This years mcycling will be much fun.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Where is the USB connector?? How would I connect my iPhone if I wanted to? Forget Bluetooth thats a waste time.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

BT is fine - what is your issue.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't think you caught on Joker Eh. Just because it turns on its side, doesn't make it widescreen. When playing widescreen movies or videos, a true 16:9 display would ultilize the entire screen. Not just the middle half.


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

Love the concept, love the design, love the thing.

Hate the name.

"Pad" is another name for "sanitary napkins." Might as well call it the "Max iPad"


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Quick question.
Can anyone tell me how this differs from my iPhone, other then size and hard drive???


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I prefer the 4:3 for working


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

OSW
those sort of are the point
what were you expecting???

I have no use for an iPhone - a ton of use for this.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I have yet to see how this will replace a laptop? and why I would want to carry my iPhone, macBook and now an iPad?? But if he starts to show how it competes with Kindle and Sony Reader then I am in otherwise, its just a big iPod Touch.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ozweego said:


> Don't think you caught on Joker Eh. Just because it turns on its side, doesn't make it widescreen. When playing widescreen movies or videos, a true 16:9 display would ultilize the entire screen. Not just the middle half.


I see what your saying. I caught on now.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

$450


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Why would you carry anything but this with the exception of heavy work
Ever heard of BT headsets and voice activation/dialing
I never touch my phone - it's phone not a computer

This is what I want to go beyond that.

This will keep in touch in all ways - email, phone, with a keyboatd and sub in newspaper, books, and calendar and all browsing on a decent size screen not much smaller than my current MBP 13.3


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Does SJ look like he has put on a couple of pounds?


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> I have yet to see how this will replace a laptop? and why I would want to carry my iPhone, macBook and now an iPad?? But if he starts to show how it competes with Kindle and Sony Reader then I am in otherwise, its just a big iPod Touch.


I agree. I need and want to know what this can do differently or better then existing hardware. Otherwise, if I have a laptop and iPhone, why do I need this? I thought Apple said they were aiming for a worldwide audience, not a niche market?

Hmmm, better hear something different soon.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Silv said:


> Love the concept, love the design, love the thing.
> 
> Hate the name.
> 
> "Pad" is another name for "sanitary napkins." Might as well call it the "Max iPad"


Max iPad is the clone..."StarMax iPad"

Lol

I love it so far, I'd buy it.

Dave


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

OSW
You are the niche market
this has very wide appeal.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






History becomes the future today

Dave


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

With the similarity in names (iPod / iPad) this spells the end of the iPod line. 

iPod sales have been in decline, and I think those who see the iPad as "just a bigger iPod Touch" are on to something. In a couple of years, iPad will be the sole (and better) option for handheld entertainment.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Where is the USB connector?? How would I connect my iPhone if I wanted to? Forget Bluetooth thats a waste time.


huh? I've never teathered with the cable before.. I'd imagine its a pain. BT works amazing at teathering!

I'd like a USB connector to allow copying photos/data to the iPad


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

If this is it and I think it is. In my opinion this will follow the same route that AppleTV did.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ScanMan said:


> With the similarity in names (iPod / iPad) this spells the end of the iPod line.
> 
> iPod sales have been in decline, and I think those who see the iPad as "just a bigger iPod Touch" are on to something. In a couple of years, iPad will be the sole (and better) option for handheld entertainment.


Not really, you going to go jogging with this thing, if you don't own an iPhone?? I think not. You can only sell so may iPods at some point it has to decline.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Please be $US350 for 64GB !


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

I'm dissappointed so far - its just a large iPod touch so far.. we need one more thing..


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> you going to go jogging with this thing..


I'm sure Apple will always be able to sell you a little clip on mp3 player...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

psxp said:


> huh? I've never teathered with the cable before.. I'd imagine its a pain. BT works amazing at teathering!
> 
> I'd like a USB connector to allow copying photos/data to the iPad


Yeah that to. But what about other apps, iWork, iLife, Final Cut, what about running Photoshop on there?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

there we go iBooks!!! This si what I have been waiting for. Now you got me.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You must be joking - you really don't get what this is for.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> screen not much smaller than my current MBP 13.3


Do the math. Based on the 9.7" figure given above, it is more than 25% smaller on the diagonal.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Hope they use the digital ink tech. Would hate for it to be just a .pdf book.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> there we go iBooks!!! This si what I have been waiting for. Now you got me.


I agree. Good publishers as well.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> there we go iBooks!!!


...This may be why the iBook nomenclature was retired a few years ago in favour of the MacBook.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Yeah that to. But what about other apps, iWork, iLife, Final Cut, what about running Photoshop on there?



I dont think that will happen 

looks like iBooks and maybe iWork - no serious editing of video or photos 


dang.. I want my divx/xvid/mkv playback


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Good bye Kindle!!


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

So we have a larger iTouch with eReader tech. I predict $499 for price point. Its simply not worth anymore then that, based on current iTouch prices and eReader prices.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

$400


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

rgray - without the dotpitch your comment is menaingless

•• I think I understand monitor workspace by now.

This is NOT about content creation but about content using...

books <<<<<<<
movies
photos
music
mail
calendar

on a useable size screen about the same as the original Mac.

This will overturn work in universities and the sale of books.
Will save me hundreds each year on books alone.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Darn. i was hoping for pressure sensitivity like a wacom cintiq, but deep down i didn't think it would really happen.

not sure how i feel about it just yet. i need to know just how powerful it is. Can it output video & audio to a TV? can it play 1080p? I'll have to watch the actual event later on tonight.

If it's just an oversized ipod touch then i still think it could be a hit, but it would have to be "shockingly inexpensive".


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

So, it this thing the size of a Letter size peice of paper?

hopefully someone will post a cut-out representation like they did with the original iphone


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's about correct - figure a scale up Touch about 4 x exactly where it needed to be

Oh cool - iWork is just icing on the cake ....students will love it.


----------



## Admant (Jun 9, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Good bye Kindle!!


I don't think so, go ask any women that uses a Kindle and ask them to put this big as iPad in their purse!

IMO it is too big, to close in size to a macbook.

They can reserve a plot next to the newton.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

$399.
final


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"This will overturn work in universities and the sale of books.
Will save me hundreds each year on books alone. " True, MacDoc, IF you are able to underline certain content, or highlight it in yellow, just like in a real book.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ozweego said:


> So we have a larger iTouch with eReader tech. I predict $499 for price point. Its simply not worth anymore then that, based on current iTouch prices and eReader prices.


I jsut can't see that. A 3GS 32GB iPhone from Rogers not contract is $780.00.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

eReaders have been out for awhile now Dr. G. You could have been saving money on books for some time now.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

almost noboby uses and Kindle and K is one tricky pony that does not do it very well.

Kindle DX has the same size of screen physically larger tho


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ozweego said:


> eReaders have been out for awhile now Dr. G. You could have been saving money on books for some time now.


I am visually impaired, so these readers were too small for me.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> I jsut can't see that. A 3GS 32GB iPhone from Rogers not contract is $780.00.


But thats for a phone. I think this is better compared to the price of an iTouch. Then you add some coin for the eReader function.

They can't price it too high, because then people will just choose to buy both an eReader and an iTouch. They have to make it compelling to the public buy pricing it lower then the cost of two separate gadgets.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

if they want every kid at school to have one, it can't go for more than $400. the revenue will come from content.


----------



## Admant (Jun 9, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> almost noboby uses and Kindle and K is one tricky pony that does not do it very well.


True, and a book comes free from a library or borrowed from a friend.

Newspapers, Mags and Books are not going anywhere anytime soon. People have been spouting this crap for 20 years and it has not happened yet. Yes, Newspapers have scaled back, but they are still with us. And think of all the publishing and printing jobs our economy depends on, plus the retail end of things.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

gastonbuffet said:


> if they want every kid at school to have one, it can't go for more than $400. the revenue will come from content.


Forget about the kids, if they want it parents will buy. It will be more than the top Kindle for sure and more than the Sony Reader.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Interesting that neither Apple online store is closed. Me thinks this wont be on sale for a little while.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> I am visually impaired, so these readers were too small for me.


I think Sony's is only 2 inches smaller with a zoom function.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Ozweego said:


> But thats for a phone. I think this is better compared to the price of an iTouch. Then you add some coin for the eReader function.
> 
> They can't price it too high, because then people will just choose to buy both an eReader and an iTouch. They have to make it compelling to the public buy pricing it lower then the cost of two separate gadgets.


Dang it.. *IiPod Touch*.. WTF is a iTouch?

sorry, Im getting grumpy - dissappointment of iPad has set it.. <sigh>


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Kindle compare

Amazon.com Kindle Store: Over 400,000 eBooks, Newspapers, Magazines, and Blogs

It will be smaller than this










easy to hold one handed


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

I would have preferred an actual computer tablet that could be highly integrated with macs that would allow the tablet to be a work "space" and you could then click, drag what your are working on over to the tablet and then walkaway and work with the tablet. 

Too limiting... alittle useful but disappointing. Even though apple has been creating very closed platforms, it still seems un-maclike with their imposed limitations. The interface is fine but there should have been more ability to use it like a standard computer.

Maybe a table button that allows you to do the everything described in the keynote.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> This will overturn work in universities and the sale of books.


I doubt this very much; not to mention the chaos it could create if students start replacing hardcover books with an iPad device and the device fails - then what? Startling panic kicks in and assignments can no longer be completed. Seems like a dumb concept to me, especially since personally, I also like to write and make notes right inside my textbooks.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I just hope they don't tie this to some wireless carrier.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hi Dr. G, I have a Sony Reader and you can enlarge the type size to not too bad a font. My question on this is, not what they think Apple will sell it for, but what price would ehMac'rs actually pay for the thing. My Sony reader is around 299 now and will probably drop ..... so if the gist of the think is for e-books 300 would be the most I would pay. Thoughts


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

and


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> True, MacDoc, IF you are able to underline certain content, or highlight it in yellow, just like in a real book.


Beyond that students need to be able to run stuff like SPSS and MathLab.... This is just another expense as they will still need a real computer. Smart publishers are not going to limit themselves to this thing.... They are going to produce digital texts that will also run on a standard laptop. And don't forget that Windows still controls about 90% of the market.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

andreww said:


> Me thinks this wont be on sale for a little while.


And with the cellular network, book, magazine and newspaper copyright issues to be sorted out, it probably won't be available or fully functional in Canada for even longer. How long was it before we got an iTunes store?


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Krikey!!! The pricing is not looking good!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

gastonbuffet said:


> $399.
> final


How about $299. us and charge for all the online services,
Newspaper daily delivery, Magazine monthly delivery, Movie rentals...

Seems like a product that science fiction could only dream of,
Captain Picard would be proud to pick up a tablet like this.

Dave


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> and


Looks a lot like my iPhone/iPod cable... Ergo, still need a *real* computer


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

no mentioning of teathering.. dang it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Hi Dr. G, I have a Sony Reader and you can enlarge the type size to not too bad a font. My question on this is, not what they think Apple will sell it for, but what price would ehMac'rs actually pay for the thing. My Sony reader is around 299 now and will probably drop ..... so if the gist of the think is for e-books 300 would be the most I would pay. Thoughts


Thanks for the info, Rps. 

They hope to have international deals in place by June, so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

rgray said:


> Looks a lot like my iPhone/iPod cable...  Ergo, still need a *real* computer


lol


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

i went $100 over.
damm


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

$499!!!!!!!!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

$US 499 ouch.. for 16GB version / no GSM ...I expect


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

I win!!!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

psxp said:


> $US 499 ouch.. for 16GB version / no GSM ...I expect


Exactly. Now you want 64GB, and 3G and price it in Canada, now what I bet you its up there.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think the pricing seals the deal. This is a boat anchor.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

$829 for the real version.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Based on what it can do, what is already available, and what I already own, I would be wasting $500 on this if I purchased it.

Too bad, I was looking forward to this. Oh well.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

ozweego,
tell me 6 numbers from 0 to 48


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Gets better


----------



## Admant (Jun 9, 2003)

And who is going to want the non 3G version, no one. Also I don't need another data plan to pay for. Ouch!

I will buy one, drive around in my Fiero and stop by Eaton's on the way home!


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

well I've been disappointed till now, starting at 499USD is awesome... still not gonna buy one. My iphone runs basically the same apps, I don't see the need for something this size with this limited functionality


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

And now you can add a keyboard as an access.?? What is the point of this?? This is going backwards..


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

a bit too expensive IMO

(at least on first impression....i'll be watching the keynote later on tonight)


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

gastonbuffet said:


> ozweego,
> tell me 6 numbers from 0 to 48


13, 25, 29, 33, 38, 44

They're winners, guaranteed!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Some surely don't get this...that's obvious


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> And now you can add a keyboard as an access.?? What is the point of this?? This is going backwards..


Exactly. It points out the limitations. It isn't a feature.


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

This device is great for the pr0n connoisseur.

Not that I'd know, of course...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The medical community will be all over the base model.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Some surely don't get this...that's obvious


Please tells what we are missing oh great one.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> Some surely don't get this...that's obvious


I think you are a Fanboy, and some of us are the general public (customers).

I get what this is, but its not anything I don't already own (iPhone) or really want (eReader). Therefore, in my opinion, its not something the general public will grab onto.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> Some surely don't get this...that's obvious


But isn't the whole point of a mainstream, popular, game-changing device that everyone can "get" it without a lot of difficulty? If at least 50% of a Mac-focused, intellectual community that has been eagerly following this thing for months and dying to own one without knowing what it does can't "get" this, what hope does it have with the average Joe, above and beyond being a cool new Apple gadget? I'm sure it will be great for some people, and I hope it is great for you, but I think a lot of us have a lot of trouble seeing this as anything other than a niche product that most of us can make do without, unless we're rolling in cash.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Macfury said:


> I think the pricing seals the deal. This is a boat anchor.


I agree with MF.....  I think there might be a market for this but it is not amongst people who need a COMPUTER. If Apple is counting on the educational sector to carry this they have their heads firmly crammed up their ass. As it looks right now, given the extremely limited capabilities described and as far as any student I have ever met in my entire university experience since 1965 is concerned, this is a luxury item well outside, considering one needs a computer to make it do anything like real work, the budget of most students. A dilettante toy at best.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

What are these ports? Did I miss this somewhere?

(edit) I saw the larger one - but are those others USB?


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

ScanMan said:


> What are these ports? Did I miss this somewhere?
> 
> (edit) I saw the larger one - but are those others USB?



That's where you put the dimes that funnel directly to Jobs back account.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> And now you can add a keyboard as an access.?? What is the point of this?? This is going backwards..


surly more options CAN'T be a bad thing. a keyboard would free up screen real estate. It certainly doesn't HURT to have that capability.

Side note - is memory really that expensive..STILL? I see USB key and SD cards getting cheaper every month.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

jesus, people, take a breath ... it's not supposed to REPLACE your laptop, it's not supposed to REPLACE your 'phone ... it's supposed to COMPLEMENT them (... look it up) ... for the first time ever (and I've used Macs since 1984) I may actually be pre-ordering a 1st generation product ... 

I, for one, am drooling...


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't see it replacing textbooks or course notes. Nothing like having a hard copy in hand.

"Sorry prof, my textbook crashed last night - can I defer my final tomorrrow for another week?"


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

ScanMan said:


> What are these ports? Did I miss this somewhere?
> 
> (edit) I saw the larger one - but are those others USB?


I was thinking the same thing, my guess, vents for heat distribution or maybe a fan.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

rgray said:


> I agree with MF.....  I think there might be a market for this but it is not amongst people who ned a COMPUTER. If Apple is counting on the educational sector to carry this they have their heads firmly crammed up their ass. As it looks right now, given the extremely limited capabilities described, as far as any student I have ever met in my entire university experience since 1965 this is a luxury item well outside, considering one needs a computer to make it do anything like real work, the budget of most student. A dilettante toy at best.


Actually, I think it might have a market amongst students, now that I think about it. Not because it's not a luxury item, but because it's a luxury item that's a lot easier to "sell" to your parents than a phone or iPod. Hey, I need it for class! It'll save money on textbooks in the long run! Oh, of course I need a computer for powerful programs, but I need this too!


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Ozweego said:


> That's where you put the dimes that funnel directly to Jobs back account.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

RGray
Do you have any idea how much students pay for books these days - that are out of date by the time they are printed??
You really don't understand this at all.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Ozweego said:


> That's where you put the dimes that funnel directly to Jobs back account.


haha
nice one.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Please post your thoughts in this thread and post in poll:

Click here.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Manatus said:


> Actually, I think it might have a market amongst students, now that I think about it. Not because it's not a luxury item, but because it's a luxury item that's a lot easier to "sell" to your parents than a phone or iPod. Hey, I need it for class! It'll save money on textbooks in the long run! Oh, of course I need a computer for powerful programs, but I need this too!


i'm thinking they'll have a student discounted pkg in August - ie. buy a computer, get the ipad for x amount.

regardless if this is "the" device. I think Apple just redefined the tablet and ebook...err... " ibook " industry.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Like I said...Sayonara iPod...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

As someone mentioned in the ehMac chatroom awhile back... perfect for my parents 

As for me:

- Price: surprisingly acceptable
- Mobile Keynote and connects to a projector? *WIN*
- No front-facing camera:* iChat disappointment.*

_...tempting...._


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

iChat would be bandwidth nasty I would think.

I'll bet Apple cannot keep up with demand on the high end units.

Low end will wait until vertical apps and text books are more established.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> The medical community will be all over the base model.


Why so? Do you mean textbooks, or do you have some other use in mind, like teleradiology (I'm a radiologist, BTW).

One big problem is that many Canadian hospitals have dumb and/or misguided IT/risk management issues with WiFi and cellular devices (are you listening, Eastern Health?).


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I'll wait until the 17" model comes out


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

if they invent an "ipen" that can let you scribble on the ipad............then that is the future.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

gastonbuffet said:


> if they invent an "ipen" that can let you scribble on the ipad............then that is the future.


There needs to be an iPen that is an actual pen, and makes a digital copy of things you write on actual paper. So someone could have the convenience of taking handwritten notes and the power of then being able to edit, format and store them on a computer.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Apple - iPad - Technical specifications and accessories for iPad.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Manatus said:


> If at least 50% of a *Mac-focused, intellectual community that has been eagerly following this thing for months* and dying to own one without knowing what it does can't "get" this, what hope does it have with the average Joe, above and beyond being a cool new Apple gadget? I


That is exactly the wrong audience to be trusted on this one.

iMac, iPod, Apple stores, iTunes Store, iPod shuffle, Mac Mini, Macbook Air... on announcement, all were loudly dismissed by large segments of that same audience. (Usually accompanied by cries for bigger, better, faster, cheaper "REAL computers" instead of these stupid "distractions" and "toys"). 

There's a strong tendency in the hardcore Mac/Apple community to grossly underestimate Apple's ability to reach out to ordinary consumers.

To try to answer your question, the average Joe is not inclined to overanalyze and quibble over specs (and here's my gripe: would it have killed them to include an SD card slot?); they'll just look at it and say: does it do stuff I want, in a way I like, at a reasonable price?

Enough yeses, and it flies, not enough, and it flops. Simple as that.

I think they'll sell plenty. For my purposes, it beats the pants off the iPod touch and iPhone and almost does enough "real" computing (iWork)... probably won't wait more than a generation before picking one up.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm on the fence about this. I use my iBook strictly for internet and email. Everything else is done on my iMac. Probably because the iBook is outdated and slow. If I used the iPad (awful name BTW) it would probably be for the same use and I would have no use for it as a phone or for mobile surfing.

So considering if I were to get rid of the iBook and replace it with something, based on my current needs, the iPad is much cheaper that buying a MacBook. However if I were to get a MacBook, I could do my work outside of my office.

What to do.......


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Apple - iPad - Technical specifications and accessories for iPad.

Very impressive given the iPhone debut at $599 ( how soon they forget )

There will be tied deals galore with vertical applications and providers.

Sign up to eBook of the Month.....get a free iPad.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Target Market is Clearer*

After reading the online blogs about the new device, It seems to me that Apple's Target Market for the new iPad is now clear.
They created a Touch Device priced to compete with the NetBook Market.
Their slides even position it between an iPhone and a full Notebook.

Although some of the "Experts" are already talking about it as a disappointment, it really appears that Apple was driven by price in their design and features. They needed a device to come in under their Notebook pricing but above their iPhone pricing.

I also think this is just the beginning as it will be easy to add additional features like a Video Cam, and other accessories at a later date.

The "Full Size" virtual keyboard is a very interesting feature that maybe a game changer if it works well.

Another noteable item is they adopted the open "Epub" format for their books - not proprietary like Amazon.

Should be interesting
DavidH


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

iMatt said:


> That is exactly the wrong audience to be trusted on this one.
> 
> iMac, iPod, Apple stores, iTunes Store, iPod shuffle, Mac Mini, Macbook Air... on announcement, all were loudly dismissed by large segments of that same audience. (Usually accompanied by cries for bigger, better, faster, cheaper "REAL computers" instead of these stupid "distractions" and "toys").
> 
> ...


Right, but I think a lot of people's concerns here aren't high-end technical ones. A lot of people are basically wanting to know what this thing does so much better than other things, to justify the price premium. I think that's a basic concern that any purchaser will ask themselves, and I don't think it's clear on that level.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> So considering if I were to get rid of the iBook and replace it with something, based on my current needs, the iPad is much cheaper that buying a MacBook. However if I were to get a MacBook, I could do my work outside of my office.


What kind of work...the iPad encompasses a far bit of work capacity given iWork and also GoogleApps allows a lot of online work.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> RGray
> Do you have any idea how much students pay for books these days - that are out of date by the time they are printed??
> You really don't understand this at all.


A very good point, MacDoc. One Fall semester, my son's books ran well over $500, and $386 the next semester.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> What kind of work...the iPad encompasses a far bit of work capacity given iWork and also GoogleApps allows a lot of online work.


My current conundrum...iPad or MBA. Which would you travel with? You know, take a few shots, stay in touch...suddenly it's an interesting decision...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

antirealist said:


> Why so? Do you mean textbooks, or do you have some other use in mind, like teleradiology (I'm a radiologist, BTW).
> 
> One big problem is that many Canadian hospitals have dumb and/or misguided IT/risk management issues with WiFi and cellular devices (are you listening, Eastern Health?).


Eastern Health here in NL??


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Manatus said:


> There needs to be an iPen that is an actual pen, and makes a digital copy of things you write on actual paper. So someone could have the convenience of taking handwritten notes and the power of then being able to edit, format and store them on a computer.


Now, that's a great idea. Some of the apps for the SmartBoard do this sort of thing.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Eastern Health here in NL??


Are you really a Doctor, Dr. G???


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> A very good point, MacDoc. One Fall semester, my son's books ran well over $500, and $386 the next semester.


Add the price of an "iPad "then subtract 10% of the cost of books because they are digital.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ozweego said:


> Are you really a Doctor, Dr. G???


Ph.D. Sorry, I don't do house call. Dr. G. is what my online students here at Memorial started to call me when I started to teach web courses way back in 1997. It stuck ........... and so, that's who I am now.


----------



## Ozweego (Dec 15, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Ph.D. Sorry, I don't do house call.


LoL, gotcha. 
My wife is a Med Student at MUN and to the best of my knowledge, Eastern Health is just Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Add the price of an "iPad "then subtract 10% of the cost of books because they are digital.


MF, I can't see a publisher selling me a $100 book which is printed off and shipped to our bookstore, but then selling it to me for $90 on the iPad. Far too much for me to spend for them to make that sort of profit.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Add the price of an "iPad "then subtract 10% of the cost of books because they are digital.


not 10%
50%+
it's a green new world, think of the trees.
Seriously, it will depend where you are studying, how much money they can take from you. Paper printed products had an innate socialist property. Ebooks will be strictly capitalist. (meaning you can get them for free if you apply yourself, or pay the full14.99


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow.. I think it's great.. I just don't know who it's truly targeted to.. I mean.. I have an iphone... that fills my needs. 

To be fair, I can't be disappointed because I know in the real world after all the hype this has gotten there was no way Apple could have lived up to the expectations the consumers had for it. It's also a first generation device.. I'd wait for refinements.

Anyone who is disappointed should be upset at themselves for falling for all the hype.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

ScanMan said:


> My current conundrum...iPad or MBA. Which would you travel with? You know, take a few shots, stay in touch...suddenly it's an interesting decision...


How can that be an interesting decision.... one if $500 and the other is $1600. They are completely different animals.

If you even consider the iPad then get the iPad because it so much cheaper.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah...so *that's the speaker...* kind of an odd thing, eh? three oval holes... I thought they were USB ports...


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Garry said:


> Wow.. I think it's great.. I just don't know who it's truly targeted to.. I mean.. I have an iphone... that fills my needs.
> 
> .


your needs are filled?

we are on a forum discussing a product launched 3 seconds ago thousands of miles away that will move billions of dollars in the near future!!!
do not underestimate your needs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And to the one that say Kids don't have that kind of money to spend.....HAAAA
they spend that on beer each semester. wake up


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ozweego said:


> LoL, gotcha.
> My wife is a Med Student at MUN and to the best of my knowledge, Eastern Health is just Newfoundland and Labrador.


Cool. I teach in the Faculty of Education at Memorial.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I guess MF does not believe in competition..

This is just right for eBook reading and protection for travel.
BT headphones completes the tech picture.
Noise cancellers and this will make travel a dream....movies books music and 10 hours of battery in 1.5 lb package at as little as 1/3 the price of my MBP.
I do believe there is a mobile Filemaker as well.

When you consider the hit the iPhone made BEFORE the apps were around to support it....this should ramp up much faster.

The eBook, text book and vertical apps (medical etc ) will take a bit longer to implement.
The Photo frame is a nice touch - I love to have my travel photos running randomly - I would do that even while working on a desktop Mac with the iPad beside it.










I'll be all over this for eBooks - pricing looks to be about 1/2 or less and will come down. Illustration for books and textbooks will be hugely less costly and for the latter updates a breeze.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> MF, I can't see a publisher selling me a $100 book which is printed off and shipped to our bookstore, but then selling it to me for $90 on the iPad. Far too much for me to spend for them to make that sort of profit.


I suspect that much of the cost of textbooks is related to the fact that they have a captive market. I don't think there will be a lot of wiggle room in the profit margins despite subtracting the price of printing.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> And to the one that say Kids don't have that kind of money to spend.....HAAAA
> they spend that on beer each semester. wake up


You got that right...my kid makes $20k a year as a student, no car, $375 a month for rent that dad pays....no problem with disposable income - her or her friends...
More room in the knapsack for beer with no textbooks.

Remotely transmitted class notes - even video transcript??? Dr. G what do you think??


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

gastonbuffet said:


> your needs are filled?
> 
> we are on a forum discussing a product launched 3 seconds ago thousands of miles away that will move billions of dollars in the near future!!!
> do not underestimate your needs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Yes, I'm happy with my iphone. I'm not a student so I'm not in that demographic.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Manatus said:


> Right, but I think a lot of people's concerns here aren't high-end technical ones. A lot of people are basically wanting to know what this thing does so much better than other things, to justify the price premium. I think that's a basic concern that any purchaser will ask themselves, and I don't think it's clear on that level.


That's the same question we ask about almost anything we buy. It's the same question many PC users ask about the Mac. The answer isn't always obvious right off the bat, and it isn't always 100% rational either.

My point is that when asking that question about new, consumer-oriented Apple products, many of us (computer geeks at heart, even when we're not focused on the tech per se) tend to have a hard time seeing what Apple sees in its latest baby. 

We should all know by now that "more than the sum of the parts" is a decent summary of the Apple philosophy, but we still need to pick it up and try it for ourselves before we're convinced. There's also a tendency to assume "not for me, therefore gonna flop." 

The first time we see an MP3 player with 25% as much capacity as the market leader for a *higher* price, we don't want to hear about how it's the size of a deck of cards and has Firewire, we figure it's just a toy for the more-money-than-brains crowd.

MP3 player without a screen? That's got to be for the more-money-than-brains _on crack_ segment.

In other words, the real value to the general consumer isn't always immediately obvious.

As for the iPad, if it's a better e-reader, mobile video player, mobile browsing platform, notepad for meetings etc., people will buy them.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> RGray
> Do you have any idea how much students pay for books these days - that are out of date by the time they are printed??
> You really don't understand this at all.


You miss my point. What I don't get is why it takes another expense, namely this iPad thing, to make text books available in a digital form. Why not make texts available to run on regular laptops/desktops? The student is going to need that anyway.







If the publishers really want to make texts accessible put them in a format available to any platform.

And contrary to your opinion which I find offensive, I understand the textbook price and timeliness factors very well. We instructors spend an inordinate amount of time researching texts (time that could be better spent on research, actual teaching and advising students) to try to find the very best balance of cost versus content. I have been in this business for 20 years and well know all the issues. I always try to steer student to less expensive alternatives and use reprints of and links to articles where-ever I can get away with it. FYI, I and I am sure Dr.G. and other faculty types on this board do everything in our power to keep cost down.

EDIT: I have to tell you that most teaching faculty that I know have been looking for quality-digital quality texts for years. There have been some few available as .pdf which really is not much of an answer. The publishers have resisted because once a true digital standard comes into being it opens the door to innovative professors producing texts on their own independent of publishing houses.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I was hoping for an isight camera for video conferencing,
Oh well, Maybe the next generation then.

Dave


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey MacDoc, get me that price on the PC creative suite and lets do some business! Enough gossip for today mate!

Just kidding, but I don't get this device either Dave, sorry


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Loafer said:


> How can that be an interesting decision.... one if $500 and the other is $1600. They are completely different animals.
> 
> If you even consider the iPad then get the iPad because it so much cheaper.


Looks like "The iPad you want" is going to be around $1,000 Cdn, Still a hefty gap to even a refurb MBA, but for me it comes down to convenience vs feature set. 

My decision may already have been made, as Mrs ScanMan just phoned and said "I want one (iPad), thank you Santa".


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

I never had a use for the iPhone. Too big as a phone or MP3 player, and too small as a computer or video player. 

The iPad seems to hit a sweet spot as a portable computing device. Light and small but not too small to be useful.

Load the documents you need for a trip. Stay in non-business hotels or hang out at coffee shops for free hotspots for your email and surfing. (I would skip the 3G because data rates are so hideous here in Canada.) Review your vacation snaps on a decent sized screen. Watch an occasional video without having to hold the thing a foot away from your face. Dump everything back to your mother ship iMac when you get home. Repeat as necessary.

But that name. Oh dear.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I can see women being more attracted to the iPad as they already lug a purse around. It's probably fit in their nicely.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> I suspect that much of the cost of textbooks is related to the fact that they have a captive market. I don't think there will be a lot of wiggle room in the profit margins despite subtracting the price of printing.


Surely you jest....what a weird world you dwell in...

Text book publishers are just about to get on the same slope the music industry tried to avoid....and failed.

Their time of physically shipping around dead trees that cannot be updated for outrageous sums is coming to a close.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Now we can begin the speculation of how much the Data Plans for the iPad will cost with Rogers! 

$29.99 Unlimited Data Plan from Rogers please! (Wishful thinking)


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

The iPad just got a bit more attractive to me - it has a camera connection kit as one of the accessories. I usually take my laptop with me on vacations in order to offload photos from CF/SD cards, check email and use the internet. I rarely do any real work (web design) or even attempt to edit photos - other than trashing anything that is obviously bad. So, I could see it being quite useful instead of toting my much heavier and more valuable MBP. Stick some movies on before we go, some games, some books...

Of course, since I have a Mac Pro and use that 90% of the time, that poses the question - what would I use the MacBook Pro for, if I got an iPad??


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Eastern Health here in NL??


The very same. Their policies on cell phones and wireless are far more restrictive than most other larger, and better informed centres.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*usb/sd card adaptor*

no one seems to have noticed this:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Surely you jest....what a weird world you dwell in...
> 
> Text book publishers are just about to get on the same slope the music industry tried to avoid....and failed.
> 
> Their time of physically shipping around dead trees that cannot be updated for outrageous sums is coming to a close.


Of course, but they will still have a captive market. In the same way that the price of produing CDs never reflected the reduction in cost over producing vinyl, I don't believe textbook publishers will be in for a hit on pricing.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

gastonbuffet said:


> if they invent an "ipen" that can let you scribble on the ipad............then that is the future.





Manatus said:


> There needs to be an iPen that is an actual pen, and makes a digital copy of things you write on actual paper. So someone could have the convenience of taking handwritten notes and the power of then being able to edit, format and store them on a computer.


I have an app for that on my touch for writing to text and my iPen is the iNdex finger on my right (wright) hand. The size of the iPad would make the task of writing a lot easier.



ScanMan said:


> Looks like "The iPad you want" is going to be around $1,000 Cdn, Still a hefty gap to even a refurb MBA, but for me it comes down to convenience vs feature set.
> 
> My decision may already have been made, as Mrs ScanMan just phoned and said "I want one (iPad), thank you Santa".


The iPad is aimed at me. I don't want an iPhone or any other cell phone. I don't want an MBA and in fact when this technology ripens many will ask why Apple still markets the MBA.

What I don't understand is why Steve left out the camera, is this a touch thing or a second generation upgrade? 

If the data plans in Canada come in at a reasonable cost 3g and free hotspots like Bell offer now, I'd be all over generation 2.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

boukman2 said:


> no one seems to have noticed this:


I guess I see the point of the Camera Connection Kit: more flexible for more people. 

But it's still one more dongle to lose, and would prefer an SD card slot even though other formats exist -- SD now is virtually the standard in consumer-grade cameras.

It'll all be worthwhile if this kit will also work with other iPhone OS devices and non-touch iPods, which practically beg to be used for on-the-go photo backups but mainly won't work with the long-orphaned iPod camera connector.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

So basically it is a big Palm Tungsten for around $1000. For me, beef up the MBA and drop the price a bit and this will become another Newton. First add-on that will be out will be an attachable keyboard. protective sleeve and such .... if you want light and protected, get an Air.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I truly think a lot of the Negative Nancy's are really missing something on this. The more I look into this product, the more I think its going to be a big game changer like the iPhone was. 

On ehMac when the iPhone was released, there was quite a bit of poo-pooing it as well. 

But man, the thing looks amazing to me. $499 US for one. Like the iPhone, that price will drop too. 

Can't wait to get one.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Surely you jest....what a weird world you dwell in...
> 
> Text book publishers are just about to get on the same slope the music industry tried to avoid....and failed.
> 
> Their time of physically shipping around dead trees that cannot be updated for outrageous sums is coming to a close.


Texbook publishers have had it coming for a long time. As I wrote above:


rgray said:


> I have to tell you that most teaching faculty that I know have been looking for quality-digital quality texts for years. There have been some few available as .pdf which really is not much of an answer. The publishers have resisted because once a true digital standard comes into being it opens the door to innovative professors producing texts on their own independent of publishing houses.


I just hope that standard is useable on ordinary everyday computers and that this iPad doesn't become another proprietary medium that publishers can co-opt to their own profit margin.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I've been going back at forth with this. I really like it, I think it could do more, I'm not sure I can justify buying it when I have an iphone and a macbook. I was kind of hoping to replace my macbook with it, but don't think I can do that. Maybe if I sold my macbook and got a mac mini for home and used this on the road, but while having a macbook I can't justify it right now. Even if it looks really fun!


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

> First add-on that will be out will be an attachable keyboard. protective sleeve and such


I'm presuming that you didn't bother watching any of the live feeds or looking at any of the photos? 

It HAS those things available as accessories - along with a camera connection kit.

Apple - iPad - Technical specifications and accessories for iPad.

Scroll down to the bottom of the page.

Honestly...some of you are sounding a lot like this: Slashdot | Apple releases iPod


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

or this
Red Flag Research: Tom Yager's negative review of the iPhone

or this 

Apple iPhone Review - Apple - Gizmodo


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

MacBook air - twice the weight 3x the price.
No thanks
MacBook Pro 13 over the air and day

iPad over both for what it's designed to do.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I suspect that much of the cost of textbooks is related to the fact that they have a captive market. I don't think there will be a lot of wiggle room in the profit margins despite subtracting the price of printing.


We are told that the price is dictated by the printing, and the shipping to NL, and the cost of "sample copies" going out to faculty. Thus, if I can preview a textbook online, and then order it for my students, why only the 10% discount?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Surely you jest....what a weird world you dwell in...
> 
> Text book publishers are just about to get on the same slope the music industry tried to avoid....and failed.
> 
> Their time of physically shipping around dead trees that cannot be updated for outrageous sums is coming to a close.


Amen, MacDoc. I have written 8 mini-textbooks/monographs for my 8 webcourses (they would be about 55-109 pages if printed out and bound). I give these to my students for free online, which they can use online, print off, ignore, etc. I use a traditional textbook as well, but only if the cost is less than $70 to my students. Once the book goes over that price, I look for another textbook. If I can't find one that is good at that price or lower, we use only my online text. Students love this latter possibility, since they don't have any textbook fees.

I am able to update my online text during the semester if need be. Now, traditional textbook publishers force authors to revise a text EVERY four years, whether it is needed or not. I have been courted by two textbook publishers, both of whom I refused when I was informed of this clause in the contract. Both publishers did the math, and saw that I taught from 300-400 every year, year in and year out, and they wanted in on this student population.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> You got that right...my kid makes $20k a year as a student, no car, $375 a month for rent that dad pays....no problem with disposable income - her or her friends...
> More room in the knapsack for beer with no textbooks.
> 
> Remotely transmitted class notes - even video transcript??? Dr. G what do you think??





dolawren said:


> I was hoping for an isight camera for video conferencing,
> Oh well, Maybe the next generation then.
> 
> Dave


This can be done, in part, with Eluminate Live, MacDoc. This is also why I got a new MBP.

Dave, that is what I was hoping for as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I truly think a lot of the Negative Nancy's are really missing something on this. The more I look into this product, the more I think its going to be a big game changer like the iPhone was.
> 
> On ehMac when the iPhone was released, there was quite a bit of poo-pooing it as well.
> 
> ...


"Negative Nancy's"???? Never heard that one before. :lmao:

"I have to tell you that most teaching faculty that I know have been looking for quality-digital quality texts for years. There have been some few available as .pdf which really is not much of an answer. The publishers have resisted because once a true digital standard comes into being it opens the door to innovative professors producing texts on their own independent of publishing houses." A valid point, rgray. I would love to be able to add some bells and whistles to my online textbook. We have DELT here at Memorial who will produce these bells and whistles, and many of them are Mac users. My only problem would be the reality that many of my students live in very remote areas of Canada and still have dial-up. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## figo (Mar 11, 2009)

*iPad...*

No iWorks!!! I'm out!!

Oversize iPhone that will just ended up with a cracked screen like my last one.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> MacBook air - twice the weight 3x the price.
> No thanks
> MacBook Pro 13 over the air and day
> 
> iPad over both for what it's designed to do.


SInce it appears I can be corrected, so can you .... in the above post I believe it was mentioned to beef up the Air but drop the price, thus it wouldn't be 3x the price if that occurred. I think the price point on this should be around $300 if it is going to make an impact. No matter how excited we might get on this, it still needs to find a home and while not an orphan or and Edsel, print seems to be the target here. Not sure if the publishing business will act like the music business, but we shall see.

If you want to know what impartial people think .... look at the stock price in the next few days .... if it drops then Apple may have some work to do to tinker with the thing. But to be fair, let's wait until we can play with it to make a final judgement.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*iPad Supports iWork*



figo said:


> No iWorks!!! I'm out!!
> 
> Oversize iPhone that will just ended up with a cracked screen like my last one.


The new iPad does support iWorks.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Pogue... one of thee best Mac journalists, really gets it. :clap:



> Now, though, it looks like Apple really has created something new. Criticisms of“Like a laptop” and “a big iPod Touch” don’t really do justice to the possibilities.





> My main message to you, fanboys, is this: it’s too early to draw any conclusions. Apple hasn’t given the thing to any reviewers yet, there are no iPad-only apps yet (there will be), the e-bookstore hasn’t gone online yet, and so on. So hyperventilating is not yet the appropriate reaction.
> 
> At the same time, the bashers should be careful, too. As we enter Phase 2, remember how silly you all looked when you all predicted the iPhone’s demise in that period before it went on sale.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

> No iWorks!!! I'm out!!


Eh? Try again: Apple - iPad - App Store - 140,000 apps at your fingertips.



> "Negative Nancy's"???? Never heard that one before.


How about "nattering nabobs of negativism"?* Seem to be a fair number or those around today, too. 


*William Safire in speech he wrote for Spiro Agnew in 1970


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I never predicted the iPhone's demise.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

figo said:


> No iWorks!!! I'm out!!
> 
> Oversize iPhone that will just ended up with a cracked screen like my last one.


iWork apps are $9.99 each for the iPad. Be more careful with your gadgets.

The iPad has a very low barrier to entry for anyone with an iPhone since you can move over your iTunes content (songs, apps, tv shows, etc). 

For people who want mobile Internet but don't want to pay $75 a month in smartphone fees, this also fits a niche since the 3G access is on-demand and international. I'll get one* simply because of the international aspect. A microSIM will cost a lot less than 3G roaming fees which are outrageous. When out of Canada I switch data roaming off and connect only via wifi. The iPad solves that problem nicely. 

*A 32Gb 3G enabled one.....


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

What about printing from this device? I already find it annoying that I can't print from my iphone, (easily, there are a few options) This needs to be able to print to at least a wirelessly available network printer.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

It has 802.11n (and the lower speeds) - you can buy wireless adaptors for many printers.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

used to be jwoodget said:


> It has 802.11n (and the lower speeds) - you can buy wireless adaptors for many printers.


But can you actually select Print document? That is functionality that I want. Emailing to a network printer is just annoying.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> For people who want mobile Internet but don't want to pay $75 a month in smartphone fees, this also fits a niche since the 3G access is on-demand and international.


_If_ this plan becomes available in Canada...


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*How will data work in Canada?*

Just cancelled my data plan with Rogers last week,,,Will Rogers be subsidizing it?


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

smellybook said:


> Just cancelled my data plan with Rogers last week,,,Will Rogers be subsidizing it?


It's unlikely that there will be any carrier subsidies unless they can break from Apple's claim that the data will be pre-paid and there will be no contracts. No carrier would subsidize a device without a long term contract.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

If it only available unlocked, then there will be no carrier subsidies but why would you want a locked device. The subsidies never work out cheaper than the unsubsidized price over the contract.

There will be real price competition for microSIM cards for this (e.g. month from activation or x GB). That will keep the prices down. The only benefit to AT&T is the ease of activation on the device. It also has bluetooth so you can tether (until the telcos start charging extra for tethering). Wind Mobile is well positioned if they are willing to sell SIMs for limited usage (per month or per GB) since their business model is based on selling unsubsidized phones and profit from the network access.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I will be getting rid of the macbook for one of these,*

I only use it for e-mail and itunes which I do from the couch anyway.
This seems perfect for me.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

smellybook said:


> I only use it for e-mail and itunes which I do from the couch anyway.
> This seems perfect for me.


As I posted in another thread, I don't think that there will be tethering as an option out of the box. Maybe the ability to swap sim cards that have data packages, but if you can tether, it makes the $130 extra for the 3G model a little steep.

Edit: QUoted the wrong person there


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ScanMan said:


> With the similarity in names (iPod / iPad) this spells the end of the iPod line.
> 
> iPod sales have been in decline, and I think those who see the iPad as "just a bigger iPod Touch" are on to something. In a couple of years, iPad will be the sole (and better) option for handheld entertainment.


Sorry ScanMan, I can't agree. I couldn't stick an iPad in my pocket and go for a walk or a run or a work out or... the iPod will still have a place.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ozweego said:


> If this is it and I think it is. In my opinion this will follow the same route that AppleTV did.


Which is?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Yeah that to. But what about other apps, iWork, iLife, Final Cut, what about running Photoshop on there?


Oh come on this is clearly an entertainment and communication device not a full fledged computer.. were you really expecting that...? Can you run Photoshop on a Netbook.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

screature said:


> Sorry ScanMan, I can't agree. I couldn't stick an iPad in my pocket and go for a walk or a run or a work out or... the iPod will still have a place.


Post #44


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMatt said:


> That is exactly the wrong audience to be trusted on this one.
> 
> iMac, iPod, Apple stores, iTunes Store, iPod shuffle, Mac Mini, Macbook Air... on announcement, all were loudly dismissed by large segments of that same audience. (Usually accompanied by cries for bigger, better, faster, cheaper "REAL computers" instead of these stupid "distractions" and "toys").
> 
> ...


I totally agree the hardcore Mac users don't "get" this product. Who cares? I think it is going to sell a ton of units it. it isn't a computer (who ever said it had to be) it is an entertainment/communications device. 

I can see having one just to have it handy in the living room when my wife and I need to settle an argument by looking something up on the Internet. I would much rather use something with this screen size for doing that than an iPod Touch or an iPhone.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

smellybook said:


> Just cancelled my data plan with Rogers last week,,,Will Rogers be subsidizing it?


I'd expect that the wireless iPad will debut first in Canada,
Followed by the iPad + 3G after the providers have been worked out.

I'd get rid of my iPod touch for one of these, But not my computer.

Dave


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Ah geez, I just realized it doesnt have a camera,*

Why the hell would Steve do that?


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

smellybook said:


> Why the hell would Steve do that?


So next year he can release the new and improved iPad and $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Does anyone know for sure whether or not the iBooks will be readable on a Mac?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

smellybook said:


> Why the hell would Steve do that?


He forgot that the people with the big money (Business people)
would want to use this device for video conferencing.

It certainly would have been smart to include a built in iSight video camera.

It wasn't on my iPod Touch either, So why would it be on the iPad?

Dave


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> I truly think a lot of the Negative Nancy's are really missing something on this. The more I look into this product, the more I think its going to be a big game changer like the iPhone was.
> 
> On ehMac when the iPhone was released, there was quite a bit of poo-pooing it as well.
> 
> ...


Totally agree Mr. Mayor. This thing has over 100,000 apps to use right out of the box... wait until developers start using the SDK... the sky is the limit not to mention third party hardware and hacks etc. 

Did the first PC you ever buy do *everything* you wanted it too? Hardly. This is a first Gen product... I for one am *very* excited about its potential and I think the price point is completely reasonable.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ScanMan said:


> Post #44


But that isn't what I want. I want a product, specifically the iPod touch, (which is now a miniature version of the iPad) for entertainment and communication, not just music.

I recently bought a used iPod Touch from an ehMac member (you know who you are and thanks for the more than fair deal  ) and I have already made more use of it than I ever did from any previous iPod I ever had.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

smellybook said:


> Why the hell would Steve do that?


Why do you want a 10" camera?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dolawren said:


> He forgot that the people with the big money (Business people)
> would want to use this device for video conferencing.
> 
> It certainly would have been smart to include a built in iSight video camera.
> ...


This isn't a business product, it is a consumer product. I think that is pretty clear.


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

screature said:


> Oh come on this is clearly an entertainment and communication device not a full fledged computer.. were you really expecting that...? Can you run Photoshop on a Netbook.


Just a few short years ago we used to run Photoshop, AutoCAD and many other professional productivity applications on machines with far less speed and memory than today's netbooks. How soon we forget -- or are are you a naive 20-something kid?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

For all the nay sayers to the iPad name I totally disagree (I said as much in the ill fated iSlate sub Forum) I think iPad is a way better name than iSlate . It totally fits within their existing name structure and will be immediately recognizable because of the iPod. For all those who want to equate it with a "feminine sanitary napkin"  I think you have to remember that a Pad also has a 60's reference and also a bachelor reference. A pad is "*your*" place, usually once you get out of your parents home. Your "pad" is the place for fun and "intimacy"... 'cmon, get hip with it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

vfr said:


> Just a few short years ago we used to run Photoshop, AutoCAD and many other professional productivity applications on machines with far less speed and memory than today's netbooks. How soon we forget -- or are are you a naive 20-something kid?


Hardly!  Uhhh, I guess your idea of a few short years is ten. One of the hats I wear is as a graphic designer and I would have no interest in running *today's* Photoshop on such a device. Perhaps you are still stuck in the past. 

Next time leave you ignorant condescension at home please and thanks.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree with screature... It's a consumer product with "neat" business implications (at the moment)... Remember, the iPhone began with no third party app support (web apps only), and look where that went!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I agree with Screature too. The internet forms are populated with people who have adapted to and are comfortable with laptops, smartphones, etc. This is hardly the audience for the iPad and its certainly not the majority of the public with enough moolah to throw at a new device. A lot of people will buy this because it’s the latest thing from Apple, but a lot more will buy it because it actually fulfils a need they have for a simple way to interface with web and media content. The people who bought netbooks were price-conscious and put up with the many compromises of those devices. The iPad is the anti-netbook.

It will be copied by many other devices that have lots more features. The iPad will still outsell them because that model has already been tried and has failed. The iPad is also a minimal risk to Apple. The technology is core to their other products and the device is an interesting new foray into using their own processor designs. This also puts the heat on their other suppliers.

It is remarkable that so much has been written by so many about so few devices that are not even available for 2 more months. That says a lot about the influence Apple now commands. And it didn't cost them a penny....


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

> It is remarkable that so much has been written by so many about so few devices that are not even available for 2 more months. That says a lot about the influence Apple now commands. And it didn't cost them a penny....


I think they've gotten more free advertising on this device than just about any other recent product/innovation I can think of. You've got to hand it to their marketing - it's truly brilliant.

My 18-year old son appeared from his room about an hour ago and said "I want one" - he didn't say anything else and I knew exactly what he was talking about! :lmao:

My 14-year old isn't as convinced - he's still hankering for an iPod Touch. 

We'll see who gets one first....


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

The thought just occurred to me that putting a screen protector on this baby is going to be a pain in the arse. Maybe I'll just saran wrap it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

switch said:


> The thought just occurred to me that putting a screen protector on this baby is going to be a pain in the arse. Maybe I'll just saran wrap it.


I use to be a framer (many moons ago) and try laying lamination over a 24 x 36" poster without any air bubbles if you think this is going to be hard.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

my concerns would be....

home button is it as fragile as my dead ipod touch home button and will it be repairable?

when the battery goes what happens?

is flash enabled?

will it get jailbroken?

things I could see this used for... books and magazines surprised no one has mentioned magazines yet ( from what I have read)

gaming, this could get interesting I think especially with the big screen.

I think too many people are seeing a big ipod touch here but Im trying to open my mind to this and the posibilities for instance what would this look like as an add on to my dashboard in the car.

I could see myself upgrading to this to replace my banged up ipod touch and getting a nano for the road.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

shoe said:


> my concerns would be....
> 
> *when the battery goes what happens*?...


Probably about the same as what happens with the latest gen unibody Macbook Pros or the iPods... you buy the latest and greatest.

The life cycle of the latest batteries is longer than the life cycle of the products themselves.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

iPad already made it to failblog.org: 

Name Fail, Photoshop Win - FAIL Blog: Epic Fail Pictures and Videos of Owned, Pwnd and Fail Moments.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Oleophobic Coating*



switch said:


> The thought just occurred to me that putting a screen protector on this baby is going to be a pain in the arse. Maybe I'll just saran wrap it.


If there is a an Olephonic Coating on it like the iPhone you really do not need a Plastic Coating.

I use my iPhone without a Plastic Coating because the Olephonic Coating is very good on the it and does not even hold finger prints on it, and when necessary a quick wipe with a MicroFibre Cloth cleans everything.

DavidH


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> iPad already made it to failblog.org:
> 
> Name Fail, Photoshop Win - FAIL Blog: Epic Fail Pictures and Videos of Owned, Pwnd and Fail Moments.


Well... a site that caters to the sense of humour of 12 year olds... Hmm... If I were Apple right about now I would be thinking , "What were we thinking?!?!"... 

EDIT: If I were on the ball at fail.org I would have a graphic and editorial ready for whatever the name was.... iSlate, ITablet, iPad, etc, it does't matter, you can spin it however you want to make it.... FAIL.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

That would be oleophobic (fear of oils) rather than oleophonic (sound of oils). 



DavidH said:


> If there is a an Olephonic Coating on it like the iPhone you really do not need a Plastic Coating.
> 
> I use my iPhone without a Plastic Coating because the Olephonic Coating is very good on the it and does not even hold finger prints on it, and when necessary a quick wipe with a MicroFibre Cloth cleans everything.
> 
> DavidH


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

> If I were Apple right about now I would be thinking , "What were we thinking?!?!"


I'm pretty sure Apple's marketing dept. had figured out the pros and cons of the name and were well aware of what some might do with it. 

I'm not especially fond of the name, but they couldn't use "iSlate" because HP has the Slate, and I suspect that iTablet was a no-go because of Windows Tablet Edition...there are not a lot of options that evoke the form/function left.


----------



## taylorkim (Jan 26, 2010)

Who else is disappointed that this thing doesn't have a pressure sensitive stylus input? Coupled with a slick drawing package like Sketchbook, it could've been the Garageband for wannabe artists. 

I suppose the iPad fills some needs but I was hoping for something more inspired and visionary.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

taylorkim said:


> Who else is disappointed that this thing doesn't have a pressure sensitive stylus input? Coupled with a slick drawing package like Sketchbook, it could've been the Garageband for wannabe artists.
> 
> I suppose the iPad fills some needs but I was hoping for something more inspired and visionary.


Please remember it is a first gen product... From a marketing/business perspective you can't give the consumer everything "up your sleeve" all at once, otherwise what are they going to upgrade to...?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Paddy said:


> I'm pretty sure Apple's marketing dept. had figured out the pros and cons of the name and were well aware of what some might do with it.
> 
> I'm not especially fond of the name, but they couldn't use "iSlate" because HP has the Slate, and I suspect that iTablet was a no-go because of Windows Tablet Edition...there are not a lot of options that evoke the form/function left.


We are on the same page Paddy... I was being facetious. 

iPod... a small iPad... makes sense to me. This is why it is a game changer. They have made a *new* product to redefine an *old* product that they already have.. from a marketing perspective it is brilliant! :clap:

Some say it is just a big iPod Touch but that is thinking backwards in terms of development if not chronology IMHO. The iPod Touch/iPhone has just become the small iPad as it is newer and fresher... The iPad has potential applications that the iPod Touch/iPhone could never have because of their diminutive screen size... I am going to go out on limb and say that the iPad/imitations are the death knell of the Netbook.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Not really, it could go either way!*



Lars said:


> I doubt this very much; not to mention the chaos it could create if students start replacing hardcover books with an iPad device and the device fails - then what? Startling panic kicks in and assignments can no longer be completed. Seems like a dumb concept to me, especially since personally, I also like to write and make notes right inside my textbooks.


My son lost several books in high school just before exams and they didn't have any extras. Talk about panic!


----------



## timski (Nov 11, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> The medical community will be all over the base model.


MacDoc, absolutely my company integrates patient monitoring vitals to wifi Blackberries, win mobile devices (waveforms+text of vitals). Soon iPhones (via the WCTP protocol) but this screams Doctors (at least in the US as the Doctors there love tech gadgets and money is no object if endorsed by the correct Doctor).

Timski


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

rgray said:


> Texbook publishers have had it coming for a long time. As I wrote above:
> 
> I just hope that standard is useable on ordinary everyday computers and that this iPad doesn't become another proprietary medium that publishers can co-opt to their own profit margin.


My understanding, is that Apple has chosen the open source ePub standard for the iPad. Further, a number of the publishers are getting in to the iPad in a big, big way with some very interesting and cost competitive solutions.


----------



## taylorkim (Jan 26, 2010)

screature said:


> Please remember it is a first gen product... From a marketing/business perspective you can't give the consumer everything "up your sleeve" all at once, otherwise what are they going to upgrade to...?


I guess I'll have to wait for the iPad Pro.


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> "Negative Nancy's"???? Never heard that one before. :lmao:
> 
> "I have to tell you that most teaching faculty that I know have been looking for quality-digital quality texts for years. There have been some few available as .pdf which really is not much of an answer. The publishers have resisted because once a true digital standard comes into being it opens the door to innovative professors producing texts on their own independent of publishing houses." A valid point, rgray. I would love to be able to add some bells and whistles to my online textbook. We have DELT here at Memorial who will produce these bells and whistles, and many of them are Mac users. My only problem would be the reality that many of my students live in very remote areas of Canada and still have dial-up. Paix, mon ami.


Dr. G., have you taken a look at the McGraw-Hill Create platform yet. It was originally released as a print-on-demand program for building custom courseware however the switch to ePub and digital distribution was built into it right from the beginning. It's going to be one of the first to really impact the market as an iPad product (or at least it would have been but for Terry McGraw's mis-step yesterday :yikes


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Disappointing that developers for the iPad have to pay a fee to make apps with the latest SDK,
The SDK used to be free, Guess that's going to kill the freeware apps.

The latest SDK is 3.2 Beta
You have to pay to download it.

That's a shame.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

Guinness said:


> My understanding, is that Apple has chosen the open source ePub standard for the iPad.


Just to be clear, open source does not mean no DRM. And Amazon's own DRM'd AZW format is basically the Mobipocket format, which is itself based on the Open eBook publication structure.

Whether publishers' iPad solutions are cost competitive remains to be seen at this point.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

_Signing up as an iPhone developer_ is $99/yr. The SDKs are free once you've signed up.

This is nothing new - see this CNET article from March 2008: FAQ: What does the iPhone SDK mean? | News Blog - CNET News

No different from the Apple Developer program, which also costs to join.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

antirealist said:


> Just to be clear, open source does not mean no DRM. And Amazon's own DRM'd AZW format is basically the Mobipocket format, which is itself based on the Open eBook publication structure.
> 
> Whether publishers' iPad solutions are cost competitive remains to be seen at this point.


Still asking... Will iPad books play on a Mac? P'haps in (a module?) in iTunes... otherwise this just makes Apple a 'publishers clearing house"....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Useful comparison










the teachers will love this for a bunch of reasons including



> CSteve
> greenville, nc
> January 27th, 2010
> 12:20 pm
> I'm a schoolteacher. This device could be the death knell for textbooks. No more 60 pound backpacks!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Guinness said:


> Dr. G., have you taken a look at the McGraw-Hill Create platform yet. It was originally released as a print-on-demand program for building custom courseware however the switch to ePub and digital distribution was built into it right from the beginning. It's going to be one of the first to really impact the market as an iPad product (or at least it would have been but for Terry McGraw's mis-step yesterday :yikes


Sigil hosted on Google is an open source wysiwyg ePub format editor.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Paddy said:


> _Signing up as an iPhone developer_ is $99/yr. The SDKs are free once you've signed up.
> 
> This is nothing new - see this CNET article from March 2008: FAQ: What does the iPhone SDK mean? | News Blog - CNET News
> 
> No different from the Apple Developer program, which also costs to join.


I've never paid to join, I've been a member for years, Last SDK I downloaded was 3.1.2,
In the past if you developed programs for freeware then you weren't charged for memberships.

Hope this doesn't mean the end to freeware apps.

Dave :yikes:


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Read the link you just posted. It's for a beta SDK. All beta firmware and software development kits have *always* been restricted to enrolled (paying) iPhone developers. It's been that way since the first SDK's.
> 
> When the 3.2 SDK goes gold presumably before the iPad ships, it will be available for download by anyone (requiring free ADC membership only).
> 
> ...


I'll wait for the gold release then, Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

If you want to distribute apps via the App store, you do have to join the developer program, whether the app is free or not:



> Standard Program $99
> 
> For developers who are creating free and commercial applications for iPhone and iPod touch and want to distribute applications on the App Store.


Again - this is NOT new. Anyone can download the SDK and fool around and make their own apps, but if you want to distribute those apps, you do have to pay the developer program fee - which does give you tech support and access to documentation, sample code, etc.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I definitely wanna get one of these for my wife and I to share... with that keyboard dock it would be the ultimate alternative to a computer. (Don't tell Steve Jobs I said that).


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

dona83 said:


> I definitely wanna get one of these for my wife and I to share... with that keyboard dock it would be the ultimate alternative to a computer. (Don't tell Steve Jobs I said that).


Can the iPad be oriented in landscape mode with the dock, I wonder?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Can the iPad be oriented in landscape mode with the dock, I wonder?


i don't think so since it seems to just have the one port on the bottom, and the dock has a 'male' connector that needs a place to go.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

FWIW, one of the most succinct and balanced overviews I've read today. I think that even those of us immediately smitten by the iPad can agree that at present, the product only hints at its potential. 

This is going to get interesting.

IPad less than revolutionary for now, but holds great promise - latimes.com


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> Sigil hosted on Google is an open source wysiwyg ePub format editor.


Thanks for that link, rgray. Looks very polished!


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

*iPad textbooks*



rgray said:


> Still asking... Will iPad books play on a Mac? P'haps in (a module?) in iTunes... otherwise this just makes Apple a 'publishers clearing house"....


I can't think of why they wouldn't play on the Mac as well. Certainly there are lots of readers that support the ePub formats. I guess the big question, however, is what DRM is going to be applied and at what level. I'm thinking that Apple will want to follow on the path that they established with music and that should be good news.

The bigger question is what the new format for delivering educational content will be. It's hard for me, being in the post-secondary content creation marketplace, to see the traditional textbook surviving for any appreciable length of time. There are far too many alternatives starting to become available (McGraw-Hill's Create and Elsevier's PageBurst as two examples) which are tailored more towards the expectations of today's web-social students.


----------



## taylorkim (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone think Apple is really vulnerable right now? I mean, the majority of blogs and posts on social media sites tells me there is more disappointment than joy over the iPad. Someone like HP, Dell, Microsoft, hell even Amazon could come in and really spread some FUD with a tablet announcement of their own. Something that's more computer than whatever the iPad is. Let's say MS ties it in somehow with the Xbox which, of course, has a huge install base. Could lead to a rocky launch for iPad.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ Not me.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

spiffychristian said:


> after further inquiring, i decided i want an ipad. i still hate the name, but i love what it can do.
> 
> i wish the desktop of it was more customizable and could be used in landscape mode, but thats the only flaw i see with it.
> 
> ...


Why would you ask? It is up on apple.ca.


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

taylorkim said:


> Anyone think Apple is really vulnerable right now? I mean, the majority of blogs and posts on social media sites tells me there is more disappointment than joy over the iPad. Someone like HP, Dell, Microsoft, hell even Amazon could come in and really spread some FUD with a tablet announcement of their own. Something that's more computer than whatever the iPad is. Let's say MS ties it in somehow with the Xbox which, of course, has a huge install base. Could lead to a rocky launch for iPad.


Actually, I really don't think that Apple, in the figure of Steve Jobs, really would give a damn about anything anyone else releases. The only one that could come anywhere near delivering a complete eco-system would be Google with Android and they appear to be having enough problems with the Nexus One that they're probably reconsidering their entire hardware strategy.

The key for Apple is going to be how quickly content starts to become available. The iPhone experience has proven that ease of distribution of apps and content is the single most important factor in the success or failure of this type of product. Apple has that locked up tight. As the publishers begin to experiment with alternative formats, iPad is going to be their platform of choice because of the easy availability of the SDK and the huge developer base which exists. Ultimately they may produce content for distribution across MS Mobile, Android, etc, but by then the iPad will be in the same position, from a quantity of content perspective, that iPhone is in today.


----------



## taylorkim (Jan 26, 2010)

Guinness said:


> Actually, I really don't think that Apple, in the figure of Steve Jobs, really would give a damn about anything anyone else releases. The only one that could come anywhere near delivering a complete eco-system would be Google with Android and they appear to be having enough problems with the Nexus One that they're probably reconsidering their entire hardware strategy.
> 
> The key for Apple is going to be how quickly content starts to become available. The iPhone experience has proven that ease of distribution of apps and content is the single most important factor in the success or failure of this type of product. Apple has that locked up tight. As the publishers begin to experiment with alternative formats, iPad is going to be their platform of choice because of the easy availability of the SDK and the huge developer base which exists. Ultimately they may produce content for distribution across MS Mobile, Android, etc, but by then the iPad will be in the same position, from a quantity of content perspective, that iPhone is in today.


Microsoft already has a tablet OS and a content strategy in Xbox Live. It wouldn't be that hard for them to find a hardware partner. Someone like MS could come up with a completely different business model and spread enough FUD to spoil Apple's party.

As for Jobs not giving a damn what anyone else does - that sort of corporate arrogance can land a company in big trouble. As an Apple supporter, I hope that is not the case.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

screature said:


> Why would you ask? It is up on apple.ca.


Apple.ca lists the iPad at starting @ $499 *US*. No telling if that price will be $499 in Canadian dollars when it begins to sell - I'm betting it will be higher in Canada ($549 - $599 CAD).


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

taylorkim said:


> Microsoft already has a tablet OS and a content strategy in Xbox Live. It wouldn't be that hard for them to find a hardware partner. Someone like MS could come up with a completely different business model and spread enough FUD to spoil Apple's party.
> 
> As for Jobs not giving a damn what anyone else does - that sort of corporate arrogance can land a company in big trouble. As an Apple supporter, I hope that is not the case.


I guess I really didn't phrase that very well. What I meant to say was that Apple has defined, at least in their own mind, a business plan to take themselves and the mobile market forward. As is their history, nothing that anyone else releases will move them from their pre-determined pathway, in any substantial way, unless it it something so spectacularly successful that it blows Steve away. I really don't see that happening any time soon.

Sure, Microsoft could come up with a different business model and a hardware partner ... just like they have with Zune and current MS Mobile efforts. They haven't been able to make any headway in the mobile space up to now, why would you think they would be able to with tablets?


----------



## taylorkim (Jan 26, 2010)

Guinness said:


> I guess I really didn't phrase that very well. What I meant to say was that Apple has defined, at least in their own mind, a business plan to take themselves and the mobile market forward. As is their history, nothing that anyone else releases will move them from their pre-determined pathway, in any substantial way, unless it it something so spectacularly successful that it blows Steve away. I really don't see that happening any time soon.
> 
> Sure, Microsoft could come up with a different business model and a hardware partner ... just like they have with Zune and current MS Mobile efforts. They haven't been able to make any headway in the mobile space up to now, why would you think they would be able to with tablets?


Thanks for clarifying. Yes, that sort of focus on the big plan is something I admire in Jobs and Apple. 

But nothing is forever in the tech world. So many companies owned dominant positions in one sector or another and blew it. The strength that MS brings to the table is Xbox Live. And I remember when Xbox and Xbox Live was launched, most pundits thought Gates was off its rocker.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

taylorkim said:


> Anyone think Apple is really vulnerable right now? I mean, the majority of blogs and posts on social media sites tells me there is more disappointment than joy over the iPad. Someone like HP, Dell, Microsoft, hell even Amazon could come in and really spread some FUD with a tablet announcement of their own. Something that's more computer than whatever the iPad is. Let's say MS ties it in somehow with the Xbox which, of course, has a huge install base. Could lead to a rocky launch for iPad.


_They're not going to just walk in._ - *Ed Colligan, Palm CEO*

The iPhone's launch had people lamenting missing features. They were added as time passed. So did the iPod. If it fails, they learn from it and move forward. (Remember the Apple iPod HiFi? Newton?) They're stilling making a ton of cash on other products.

Look, Apple is infamous for stripping away and getting to the core of what they hope to create--trim the fat, so to speak. You can always add more later.

Ballmer tried to steal Apple's thunder with a slate computer--and it flopped.

But in no way is Apple vulnerable.

_You can't just ask customers what they want and then try to give that to them. By the time you get it built, they'll want something new._ - *Steve Jobs
*


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Can the iPad be oriented in landscape mode with the dock, I wonder?


I don't think it needs to be put into landscape mode.


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

taylorkim said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Yes, that sort of focus on the big plan is something I admire in Jobs and Apple.
> 
> But nothing is forever in the tech world. So many companies owned dominant positions in one sector or another and blew it. The strength that MS brings to the table is Xbox Live. And I remember when Xbox and Xbox Live was launched, most pundits thought Gates was off its rocker.


Very true that nothing is forever, and Microsoft could very easily jump up and surprise everyone. Were they able to actually launch their Courier tablet, in it's reviewed form and at a reasonable price, using some version of Win 7, I believe that they would, in fact, blow Apple away. The scary part is that they have all of the skills and the money to do it. Fortunately for Apple, they just seem to have forgotten that planning and execution are not mutually exclusive. In the mean time, I don't believe that any of the other players in the mobile space yet truly understand the basic facts as S. Jobs does. First and foremost of those is that the consumer doesn't care about closed systems or proprietary formats or lock-in. They just want something that lets them work easily and simply to accomplish whatever task they set upon themselves.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

It would be nice if Apple would just charge Canadians in US dollars. Our dollar has remained so strong and the US so weak that for the foreseeable future we would be on par and could save the $50-$100 premium for living in Canada. Although, Apple likes the premium and the exchange rate they are getting!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Guinness said:


> Dr. G., have you taken a look at the McGraw-Hill Create platform yet. It was originally released as a print-on-demand program for building custom courseware however the switch to ePub and digital distribution was built into it right from the beginning. It's going to be one of the first to really impact the market as an iPad product (or at least it would have been but for Terry McGraw's mis-step yesterday :yikes


Thank for this link, Guinness. I will have to look at it more closely when I have some time. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Thank for this link, Guinness. I will have to look at it more closely when I have some time. Merci, mon ami.


De rien, Dr. G., but to go further, I had a chance to take a look at this product PageBurst, just launched today by Elsevier ... also very, very impressive and will be made all the more so with the iPad.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

taylorkim said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Yes, that sort of focus on the big plan is something I admire in Jobs and Apple.
> 
> But nothing is forever in the tech world. *So many companies owned dominant positions in one sector or another and blew it.* The strength that MS brings to the table is Xbox Live. And I remember when Xbox and Xbox Live was launched, most pundits thought Gates was off its rocker.


I really don't think it so much that they "blew it" it is just that when there is competition you can't be on top forever.  IMO that is a good thing... at least for consumers.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> It would be nice if Apple would just charge Canadians in US dollars. Our dollar has remained so strong and the US so weak that for the foreseeable future we would be on par and could save the $50-$100 premium for living in Canada. Although, Apple likes the premium and the exchange rate they are getting!


Good point Adrian... Canadians get screwed on pricing by Apple just for being Canadians.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it just me, or can anyone else visualize a high "oops I just dropped my iPad" rate.
after watching Stevie boy during his demo, it appears that the main method of using this thing is to hold it with one hand, then try to balance it somewhere when attempting to type with the virtual keyboard.
I dunno, I can see a lot of them ending up on the floor, no way are they as holdable as a touch or a phone.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Microsoft will learn from the iPad - they have been working on tablets for a decade to no real avail (Surface, etc). That's the approach they took with the Zune. Except, they couldn't keep up. The only reason they're still a major company is that they have such a cash cow in Windows and can afford to lose money on repeated failed products. Remember the wearable Windows devices? The MID sector. These all failed because they were larger or smaller variants of PCs. Netbooks are the same except they're cheap. The netbook sector has shrunken laptops and profits for their makers. Apple has come along an devised something that is very different from a Mac and physically very different from an iPhone/iPod. I very much doubt we have seen the killer apps for the iPad. Even Apple isn't so arrogant to foresee how their devices will take off. They provide the ingredients and rely on the power of individual innovators. Microsoft has done the same in their Windows software, except they can't seen to drop that metaphor. That's why (IMHO) WinMo is awful and is rapidly descending into oblivion, despite great hardware from companies like HTC.

Apple will make mistakes (I don't think the iPad is a mistake). You have to take risks in order to stay ahead. But their $30+ billion cash hoard will give them the protection to weather a few major failures and hence they will be willing to assume more risk, resulting in inspiring new products.

Xbox has yet to develop its ecosystem. There is progress (better than Sony) but its focused on an aging console which hasn't changed in its core hardware capability for 5 years or so (and has likely made relatively humble profits thanks to the RROD problem).


----------



## taylorkim (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry guys, lame joke.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^  Boooo!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

taylorkim said:


> Stop me if you've heard this before but the future Pro version of the iPad is rumoured to be the "MaxiPad".


Does NOBODY on this forum besides me have a female in their lives that thinks such jokes are incredibly sexist (because they are)? Just wondering ...

When I think of the word "pad," about 10 meanings come to the fore before I think of anything having to do with feminine hygiene. Apparently that's just me.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

> When I think of the word "pad," about 10 meanings come to the fore before I think of anything having to do with feminine hygiene. Apparently that's just me.


Yes but not all of those meanings lend themselves to some humour. (Personnally I didn't find it funny, because it didn't strike a chord on my funny bone)



chas_m said:


> Does NOBODY on this forum besides me have a female in their lives that thinks such jokes are incredibly sexist (because they are)? Just wondering ...


In a few years, even mentioning the fact that a woman is a female, will be considered sexist.


I mean, would you even think it's degrading for men if it had been called the Zooka, and people were making jokes about the Bazooka?

Some things are just pushed too far, man.

Patrix.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## taylorkim (Jan 26, 2010)

chas_m said:


> Does NOBODY on this forum besides me have a female in their lives that thinks such jokes are incredibly sexist (because they are)? Just wondering ...
> 
> When I think of the word "pad," about 10 meanings come to the fore before I think of anything having to do with feminine hygiene. Apparently that's just me.


I'm sorry if it's offensive. I don't see it that way. In fact, the person who told me that joke was a woman. If someone told a condom joke I wouldn't see it as a being sexist.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

spiffychristian said:


> i swear when i wrote it this morning it wasn't on the site! it wasnt on the site yesterday was it? lol


No it wasn't yesterday. To be honest after your post I checked apple.ca to see if it was there because I figured apple.ca was just slow and sure enough there the iPad was. 

I didn't doubt that it would be available in Canada, so I wasn't nervous about it, I just figured updating apple.ca was relatively low on the "update list.


----------



## taylorkim (Jan 26, 2010)

jamesB said:


> Is it just me, or can anyone else visualize a high "oops I just dropped my iPad" rate.
> after watching Stevie boy during his demo, it appears that the main method of using this thing is to hold it with one hand, then try to balance it somewhere when attempting to type with the virtual keyboard.
> I dunno, I can see a lot of them ending up on the floor, no way are they as holdable as a touch or a phone.


Especially with the accelerometer and associated games. Maybe a wrist strap is in order.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Does NOBODY on this forum besides me have a female in their lives that thinks such jokes are incredibly sexist (because they are)? Just wondering ...
> 
> When I think of the word "pad," about 10 meanings come to the fore before I think of anything having to do with feminine hygiene. Apparently that's just me.


Well... I have commented indirectly on the jokes indicating more or less that I thought they were juvenile and that no matter what the name was somebody would say it was a FAIL. I also said that I thought the name was actually a great choice.

As for it being sexist... Well I suppose... But I don't see it so much as being sexist but juvenile and narrow minded.

To me it would be sexist if it were directly denigrating of women or their position in society. But I don't think the implied denigration here is with reference to women but to the iPad itself. Whether we like it or not menstruation is a "messy" process and one of the means that women have to reduce its messiness is commonly known as a pad. I know you know this, I am merely pointing out that it is just a fact. As such I think those that think of the iPad name as funny aren't thinking of it in terms of being funny because it denigrates women but merely because it references something that is used to clean up something that is very messy. As I said it is juvenile.. but I really don't see it as sexist.

Just to iterate. I think iPad is a great name... really the only logical one from a marketing perspective. It is immediately recognizable following from the iPod and I also think the more resonating reference or allusion that the word Pad conjures up is that of the 60's "pad" or the bachelor pad. A pad is your place, a place that fun happens at, a place for a party.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

*Star Trek anyone...*

Apple is bringing us closer than ever to Stark Trek










Transporters, warp drive are still needed; Lockheed Martin has lasers on the lockdown.

I have to get a tablet now...damnnnnit!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

spiffychristian said:


> HANDWRITTEN NOTES. it's a big enough screen to use a pen with, or finger with to do handwriting, and it seems like it would be one of the most usable features.
> 
> wtf.


I dunno. I don't think people write all that much anymore. Cursive is dying and print is slower than typing.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

I would love to see the iPhone/iPad accessories industry get going on making funkier add-ons. No more speakers and stands. I love seeing the credit card reader and other more useful accessories making their way to the market. Let's see sensors, HD cameras, things that fire projectiles and etc! One of the neatest accessory for the iPhone is a sniper rifle. I just couldn't see myself carrying it around without getting tasered. 

The tricorder is only a few revisions away.


----------



## taylorkim (Jan 26, 2010)

darkscot said:


> I dunno. I don't think people write all that much anymore. Cursive is dying and print is slower than typing.


Think about a health professional or a contractor holding the iPad in one hand like a clipboard. How are they going to take notes? Typing with one hand is very difficult. A stylus works perfectly for that.


----------



## taylorkim (Jan 26, 2010)

screature said:


> Well... I have commented indirectly on the jokes indicating more or less that I thought they were juvenile and that no matter what the name was somebody would say it was a FAIL. I also said that I thought the name was actually a great choice.
> 
> As for it being sexist... Well I suppose... But I don't see it so much as being sexist but juvenile and narrow minded.
> 
> ...


Juvenile is about right. I can't believe I jumped on that lame bandwagon. Must've been the wine.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

taylorkim said:


> Think about a health professional or a contractor holding the iPad in one hand like a clipboard. How are they going to take notes? Typing with one hand is very difficult. A stylus works perfectly for that.


It's already here, It's the Pogo Stylus for the iPod/iPad or iPhone or even the MacBook


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

switch said:


> I love seeing the credit card reader and other more useful accessories making their way to the market.


Um ... they are already IN the market. Are you not aware of "Square"?
https://squareup.com/

There's no reason why this wouldn't work with the iPad out of the box.



> Let's see sensors


Again, I remind you that if it exists for the iPhone, it probably already exists for the iPad. Several "sensor" type devices do already exist for the iPhone, even a glaucometer!



> The tricorder is only a few revisions away.


A "fake" tricorder app already exists for the iPhone, so ...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

[reprinted from another thread, in case you didn't see it there]

I think my pal Andy Inhatko has written a really good summary that mirrors my feelings almost perfectly -- and unlike the rest of us, HE'S ACTUALLY USED ONE.

Hands-on with the Apple iPad – it does make sense :: CHICAGO SUN-TIMES :: Andy Ihnatko

And a particular excerpt I feel compelled to call out:


> Let me address one thing straight away: anyone who declares the iPad a “fail” because the browser lacks support of Flash needs to elaborate their position beyond one word of a single syllable. Frankly, I think some people elevate flash-based Web content to the level of a fetish. Which isn’t far off the mark, given the kind of content that its fans stream from various video sites.
> 
> It’s true that there’s a lot of Flash content out there. But Flash – see Adobe's reaction to the lack of Flash support on iPad here – is in no way part of the true language of the Internet. It’s Scottish-accented English. Sometimes it makes the language more colorful and entertaining, and sometimes it just renders it into unintelligible mush.
> 
> Months ago, I installed a browser plugin for Safari called “ClickToFlash.” It blocks all Flash content. You’ll see a placeholder image in the webpage and if you want to view the content, give it a click and it’ll load in. I have not noticed any drop in my ability to enjoy the Web. What I have noticed is that my browser is faster and more responsive, and that I can leave a couple of dozen tabs and windows up for weeks without having to force-restart my Mac.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Does NOBODY on this forum besides me have a female in their lives that thinks such jokes are incredibly sexist (because they are)? Just wondering ...


how are the jokes sexist? 

it's a pun (play on words). Making a joke about the name doesn't imply any sexism in itself.

If the jokes were to go further &degrade women that might be different and you might have a point, but from what i've heard they're just a bit silly or juvenile.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

chas_m said:


> Does NOBODY on this forum besides me have a female in their lives that thinks such jokes are incredibly sexist (because they are)? Just wondering ...


To judge by my Facebook feed, a lot of the women in my life immediately thought of such jokes (I said thought of, not necessarily "told"). OK, they can get away with it more easily, being women, but it does suggest that "incredibly sexist" might be a bit of a stretch for a lot of us. I'd opt for a "juvenile and mildly tasteless" label myself, as would many of the people I know.

Those jokes got old fast, and that's fine. 

I think the jokes were inevitable and Apple knew it, and also knew people would move on very quickly.

IMHO the _potential_ blunder in this name is in the similarity of pronunciation of "pad" and "pod" either in various regional variants of English, or other languages, or simply to the ear of the person answering a support call. In other words, amongst themselves, Bostonians may hear a clear distinction between the two, but the Californian on the end of the line may struggle a bit.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

spiffychristian said:


> you know the biggest thing the ipad is missing?
> 
> HANDWRITTEN NOTES. it's a big enough screen to use a pen with, or finger with to do handwriting, and it seems like it would be one of the most usable features.
> 
> wtf.


Good call. Handwriting and finger-painting. Perhaps they're leaving that for the developers. I mean, there are already apps like that for the iPhone and iPod Touch. I'd imagine larger versions for the iPad are not far behind.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Good call. Handwriting and finger-painting. Perhaps they're leaving that for the developers. I mean, there are already apps like that for the iPhone and iPod Touch. I'd imagine larger versions for the iPad are not far behind.


yeah but i hate getting extra apps than i need. i think for like notes notes, the notes app should have typing ability and handwriting ability built into it.

and i know pogo makes a stylus for the ipad, iphone and ipod touch but i think if apple was smart they would make an apple branded one and sell it for 30$ and make some money (because i know people will buy it - i would) lol.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Heeeeey! Would this adapter allow me to connect my camera to my ... mmmm ... iPod Touch?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Try it and see. I'm sure all the brains at Apple would never have thought of that.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

darkscot said:


> I dunno. I don't think people write all that much anymore. Cursive is dying and print is slower than typing.


The beauty of handwritten notes is that they can be more elaborate than just typed notes. They can include quick sketches/diagrams.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SoyMac said:


> Heeeeey! Would this adapter allow me to connect my camera to my ... mmmm ... iPod Touch?


I have the older version and it won't work with the iPod Touch 2nd gen,
Can't see the newer one being any different.

It will work with the iPod Video 5th gen though.

Dave


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Arthur C. Clark's 2001 Newspad*



(BoingBoing)


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> The beauty of handwritten notes is that they can be more elaborate than just typed notes. They can include quick sketches/diagrams.


Agreed


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Good call. Handwriting and finger-painting. Perhaps they're leaving that for the developers. I mean, there are already apps like that for the iPhone and iPod Touch. I'd imagine larger versions for the iPad are not far behind.


Dan Bricklin's Note Taker anyone? Already out there, and free.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Now *that* is seriously cool! :clap: And free too!

My iPhone just took a lightyear jump in usefulness. Thanks for the tip, man.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks chas_m!
That is cool and I am going to try it. I like that you can make simple diagrams too. 
Woot!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*The End of Paper Textbooks*

I think the iPad will bring about an absolute _revolution_ in the textbook format.

Here's my list so far :

1. _All_ of your textbooks in one, small device.

2. You like to mark-up, scribble-in, highlight in your textbook?
There'll be an App for that.
I can see every textbook page having the ability for typing, drawing, scribbling in the margins or right over the text. 
Another advantage of the iPad - the ability to erase/delete whatever you've added.

3. A dead-tree textbook is out-dated before it gets to the printer.
Your iPad textbooks will come with free, lifetime updates, or lifetime updates for an additional, small fee.

4. How about a textbook that plays movies and sound files to illustrate lessons? Heeeey, the iPad!

5. Your shredded-trees textbook is lost, stolen, eaten by Fido?
Oh, NOOOO!!!!!
Your *iPad* crashes or is dropped over the rail of the MV Caribou?
All your texts are backed up to your computer, _and_ online by the publisher. Always. Replace the hardware, and then reload all the data, even your personal notes if you've been backing up regularly.

I am by-far not the smartest soy bean on the stalk, so I'm sure many others will think of many more advantages of the *iPad as textbook*


----------

